# Installing fuel injectors



## seaofprajna (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey everyone....
I just got some fuel injectors (4 on a fuel rail) and was wondering if anyone can tell me how to take them out of the rail and install them properly on my car (1996 nissan altima)..... I'm finally sooo close to getting my baby running,,,, anyone with some help it would be greatly appreciated...
Mahalo and Aloha....
Shaun......


----------



## seaofprajna (Jul 21, 2004)

*specifics*

I'm really just having trouble knowing how to remove the fuel injectors from a 1994 nissan altima fuel rod and also the fuel injectors from the 1996 nissan altims 2.4L (my car) so that I can swap out the bad ones for th good, without damaging the injectors themselves.... they are in so bloody tight that it seems almost impossible to remove them without damaging them.... help anyone please..... thanks again... Shaun


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

If I remember right, there is a cap on top of the injector held on by a screw, take it off and the injector should slip out, make sure you use new o-rings and becareful not to damage them when you insall them (easy to do... dont ask)


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Check this out,

http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB..._us/0900823d/80/1b/64/0d/0900823d801b640d.jsp


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

That method implies the injectors will come right out, it's not that easy. Here's a VERY helpful tip. Remove the original fuel rail. Remove the crews and covers over each injector. With the cover removed put the phillips screws back in until they are even with the injector, use two small flat head screw drivers resting on the screws and inserted into the small slots on the side of the injector, you can just pry them out evenly that way. You should always replace the smaller o-rings as they are designed for a single install.


----------

